# Masterbuilt dual fuel and wood chip questions



## harryset (Jun 1, 2013)

When cooking with propane, I have tried putting the chips in the OE supplied pan, and also using the frying pan on top of the OE pan.

OE pan use, and I get flareups, put the chips in the frying pan on top of the OE pan and I have to raise the smoker temp to get any smoke at all.  I tried covering the pan with tinfoil and poking with holes, but had only limited success with that, but am still experimenting with it.


----------



## themule69 (Jun 2, 2013)

harryset said:


> When cooking with propane, I have tried putting the chips in the OE supplied pan, and also using the frying pan on top of the OE pan.
> 
> OE pan use, and I get flareups, put the chips in the frying pan on top of the OE pan and I have to raise the smoker temp to get any smoke at all.  I tried covering the pan with tinfoil and poking with holes, but had only limited success with that, but am still experimenting with it.


It is hard to get wood chips to burn at low temps. Buy a AMNPS and get lots of smoke and you don't have to add chips every half hour or hour.













.02 cents.jpg



__ themule69
__ Apr 24, 2013






Happy smoken.

David


----------



## amorpork (Jun 2, 2013)

I have the same smoker and I have to make sure I presoak the wood chips for at least an hour before smoking. I also purchased a stainless steel wood chip box. This box has helped tremendously on the flare ups. I hope this helps.


----------



## worktogthr (Nov 4, 2013)

I just started smoking with this smoker and I found that a cast iron pan on top of the stock chip pan works well... You may have to crank the heat a little at the beginning to get the chips smoking but then you can turn it down to your desired temp and  add your meat to the smoker.  Cast iron retains heat really we'll so when I added chips throughout the rest of the cook I didn't need to crank up the heat to get smoke.  Hope this helps! 

Chris


----------



## randy k (Nov 6, 2013)

I have a Master built as well, I got rid of the stock pan and use a cast iron skillet (place on two 1/2" x 1/2" square bars).

But that's not enough for mine it's hard to generate smoke at lower temps. so I bought two 6" AMN smoke tubes, and now it works great for me.

Hope that helps.

Good luck


----------



## ballplayerlc (Jul 14, 2014)

I've had this smoker for about a month and have already used it easily 20+ times. I kept the stock pan in there because I use it for charcoal. I use the propane to fire it up and get the smoker going. But instead of using wood chips, look into wood chunks. I soak them for at least 30 mins before hand but they last a lot long than chips and give a richer smoker flavor in my opinion.


----------



## nadekow (Jul 15, 2014)

I lined the bottom of the stock pan pan with ceramic briquettes to help more evenly spread the heat. I then use a disposable pie pan offset from the center for the wood chips. Spray the bottom of the pie pan with non stick cooking spray and it's easily removable.with a set of tongs if I need to add more.wood.


----------

